# An actual Pimp My Ride 'winner'



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I was coming back to lunch, driving through campus and I see an ugly S13 Nissan 240SX in my mirrors.

It was none other than:









http://www.mtv.com/onair/dyn/pimp_my_ride/episode.jhtml?episodeID=81710


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i really like the styling nissan s14's during it's time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

That's f*cked up. I've seen exactly ONE episode of that show and it was the one where they did up this car. 

Weird.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I would like to see the VW van that they put hardwood floors in, mounted a 42" plasma, and put a washer and dryer in the back.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Never seen the show, but that looks like a Hot Wheels car I had once.

As a car that is drivable and on the road I give it a :thumbdwn: As a piece of workmanship it is pretty interesting. It is not easy to pull off a paint job like that any day. It takes some talent.

Never watched the show, but is it anything like Chop Shop Rebuild or Similar on SPEED?

I wouldn't be caught dead in any of the cars, but find it interesting to watch those body and mechanical guys strut their stuff.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Mathew said:


> I would like to see the VW van that they put hardwood floors in, mounted a 42" plasma, and put a washer and dryer in the back.


If it is the show I am thinking of, they installed what is essentially a clothing centrifuge in the van rather than what most people think of as a washer or dryer. You use them to wring some more water out of the clothes after they been in the washer and before you hang them up or throw them in the dryer. (I remember using them in Sweden.) And honest to goodness washer+dryer would take at least a few kilowatt hours to do a load and would have required a few more car batteries, a new alternator, and probably a bigger engine!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I like watching the first 5 mins just to see what kind of hoopties they manage to find for the show. It's scary to think that all of those actually share the roads of SoCal with the rest of us. I really want to know how that Daihatsu HiJet is street legal here.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Is that the one where the young white kid with the 'fro says "Mahalo bitches" at the beginning? :rofl:


I think so.



johnf said:


> And honest to goodness washer+dryer would take at least a few kilowatt hours to do a load and would have required a few more car batteries, a new alternator, and probably a bigger engine!


They actually had a whole new system of electrical devices, including an additional alternator or two.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

That Nissan needs some style 135 wheels.


----------



## twm67 (Dec 9, 2004)

The scariest PMR was the episode where they took a '67 Mustang and pimped it out. Since I've got a fully restored one myself, I took a great deal of interest in it. Overall, I really liked what WCC did to the car, esp. the interior (the seats rocked!) and the wheels, but two things really scared me about the build, and my biggest criticism of the show is their lack of concern to vehicle safety.

1 - Old Mustangs are famous for rust (go ahead, ask me about it  ). This girl's car was missing a whole front floor pan, and their repair was to tack in a piece of sheet metal. The "correct" repair would be to use an aftermarket matching floorpan and replace the whole thing AND include a structural frame rail that runs under the floor pan. That car will need structural restoration in about 5 years.

2 - In the show, the girl mentioned she took her college tuition money and bought an engine  . But anyway... She now has a 289ci or 302ci V8 putting out at least 240hp. Her old engine would have been a 200ci I-6 that maybe made 120hp. Unfortunately she never changed her suspension from the I-6 to the V8. Thus, WCC had to fit small 4 lug wheels on to her suspension, and if you noticed the end of the show, she blew past her friends on the curb because her old drum brakes couldn't stop the car. That is a MAJOR accident waiting to happen, especially in SoCal. If someone had spent the money to upgrade her braking system, it would completely transform the car from a dodgy muscle car to a performance machine that is as easy to control as today's cars.

Anyway, that's just my opinion...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

twm67 said:


> The scariest PMR was the episode where they took a '67 Mustang and pimped it out. Since I've got a fully restored one myself, I took a great deal of interest in it. Overall, I really liked what WCC did to the car, esp. the interior (the seats rocked!) and the wheels, but two things really scared me about the build, and my biggest criticism of the show is their lack of concern to vehicle safety.


Compared to what gets done on, say, Overhaulin, PMR is decidedly ghetto.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Compared to what gets done on, say, Overhaulin, PMR is decidedly ghetto.


I've seen Overhaulin a few times and generally they do some pretty nice work. I'd be seen driving a few of their projects.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

apar330i said:


> I've seen Overhaulin a few times and generally they do some pretty nice work. I'd be seen driving a few of their projects.


Yes considering the main designer is Chip Foose one of Americas top hot rod designers. At one time Foose worked for Boyd Coddington, eventually becoming the president of Hot Rods by Boyd.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they got busted by the Feds recently:

Fined for Pimping 

West Coast Customs of Inglewood Ca.was fined $16,000 by Federal regulators as part of a crackdown on auto customization shops that remove safety gear from vehicles, it was reported today.

The famed shop -- affiliated with rapper Xzibit's MTV car makeover show "Pimp My Ride" -- was fined for removing airbags to install video screens in steering wheels, according to the New York Times.

Rae Tyson of the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration said the fines are the first of what is expected to be a larger crackdown on car customizers who are disabling safety equipment.

While the agency does not have jurisdiction over installing video monitors in trucks and cars after they are manufactured, it does have jurisdiction over tampering with safety gear such as air bags, according to the newspaper.

"It's not only a bad idea to disable the air bag, it's against the law," Tyson said. "Air bags are there for a purpose, to protect you. If you have a DVD player there instead of an air bag, it's not going to protect you in a crash."

An updated California law that took effect last January also bans most video functions in the front seat, including DVD players, with the exception of technology such as navigation systems.

"We know that all kinds of distractions can be a problem. But it would be hard to think of something more distracting than watching a video while you're driving," said Anne McCartt, a vice president for research at the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety. "It's a really worrisome trend."

Over the last decade, annual spending on after-market car parts and accessories has doubled to $29.8 billion a year, according to the Specialty Equipment Marketing Association.

On "Pimp My Ride," where young people submit their cars or trucks for a major redesign by West Coast Customs, a recent episode showed a team installing a camera built into the passenger-side visor of a 1989 Ford Mustang. A photo printer was built into the center console.

Safety investigators were drawn to the shop by something posted on the West Coast Customs Web site, according to the Times, not the TV show.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Yes considering the main designer is Chip Foose one of Americas top hot rod designers. At one time Foose worked for Boyd Coddington, eventually becoming the president of Hot Rods by Boyd.


I guess that relationship didn't work out well. I watched an episode of American Hot Rod where Charley the paint/body guy was asked to do a project for Chip, and when he told Boyd, he literally told Charley to get the fcuk out and don't come back.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

apar330i said:


> I've seen Overhaulin a few times and generally they do some pretty nice work. I'd be seen driving a few of their projects.


Overhaulin' is a great show, but stretching it into an hour long program is 30 minutes too long. PMR is nice because it is only 30 minutes long and very entertaining. Xzibit really makes the show.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I guess that relationship didn't work out well. I watched an episode of American Hot Rod where Charley the paint/body guy was asked to do a project for Chip, and when he told Boyd, he literally told Charley to get the fcuk out and don't come back.


yeah, that and when he fired BlueBear (he deserved and IMO so did Charley)

I like that show and American Chopper










"I'm gettin' aggravated ..." :rofl:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I really like the one where they bought the guy a new loaded 4runner, then spent the money to fix it up. That thing was cool.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I guess that relationship didn't work out well. I watched an episode of American Hot Rod where Charley the paint/body guy was asked to do a project for Chip, and when he told Boyd, he literally told Charley to get the fcuk out and don't come back.


Yes Coddington seems like one of those bosses that would be great to work for if you "toe the line" but step out even a little and the relationship is done with no second chances.


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

Coddington is a bitch... he is lucky his employees dont ALL quit. He just shouts out orders like a ****ing nazi. I have yet to see him actually do something ...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Well he built the company from the ground up I guess that could be called work.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Overhaulin' is a great show, but stretching it into an hour long program is 30 minutes too long. PMR is nice because it is only 30 minutes long and very entertaining. Xzibit really makes the show.


Xzibit is perfect for the show!

And for those who aren't fans of the resulting cars, remember it is on MTV, not Speed Channel.


----------

